# Port #6346



## DArinello (Sep 13, 2005)

I am running Windows XP Pro. 

Recently, my boss had me install "Bearshare lite" on his computer, I did so very easily. After playing around for a little bit I got to like the program. 

At home I tried installing it myself and it won't connect (port 6346). I went into my router setting (D-Link DI-514) and turned off everything for my computer (192.168.0.102) Still it will not connect. I've tried everything. I never run any firewalls. My computer has been a little junked up and I had some old programs on it, so I reformatted, made sure, everything was open for my IP, turned off the Microsoft firewall, and installed bearshare. Still no connection... The beareshare site suggests, pinging "bearshare.com" I did that successfully. 
I have now installed the program on my wife's computer (XP home) with no effort. 
Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

We do support any P2P programs on this forum. Sorry.


----------

